
Show HN: GrannyAuth Demo - iffycan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np3TtZEU06g
======
adityar
isn't this like duo? [https://duo.com/product/trusted-users/two-factor-
authenticat...](https://duo.com/product/trusted-users/two-factor-
authentication/duo-mobile)

